# Found This On Burlington Vt Craigslist



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I stumbled across this 1/2 ton towable Outback 5er listing on craigslist this morning, and thought I'd expand their exposure a little bit!! Since there has been alot of talk on here in recent months of 1/2T towables, I thought this might be of interest to some on here.
Admins if this is not allowed please remove. 
Thanks,
Ember


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Linkus interuptus.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> Linkus interuptus.


I THINK I fixed the link! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

ok fair is fair!! I found this one looking for the other one to fix the link, and now feel like I have to post this one!! 2007 kargaroo for $8000

So if this link doesn't work I'm not fixing it just incase theres another Outback for sale on there!!
Hope these are something someone in the OB family wants!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ember said:


> ok fair is fair!! I found this one looking for the other one to fix the link, and now feel like I have to post this one!! 2007 kargaroo for $8000
> 
> So if this link doesn't work I'm not fixing it just incase theres another Outback for sale on there!!
> Hope these are something someone in the OB family wants!!


Something has got to be wrong with that Roo....that is WAY too cheap.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ok fair is fair!! I found this one looking for the other one to fix the link, and now feel like I have to post this one!! 2007 kargaroo for $8000
> 
> So if this link doesn't work I'm not fixing it just incase theres another Outback for sale on there!!
> Hope these are something someone in the OB family wants!!


Something has got to be wrong with that Roo....that is WAY too cheap.
[/quote]

I don't know did you look at the pics? I knew that was CHEAP, but would hope if anyone were going to buy it they would do their due diligence before buying it. Could be desperate measures in desperate times. Hopefully just a great deal for someone!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

That ad is a scam, if you go to ANY craigslist in the northeast, it is there and has been for at least the last six weeks.... the fiver is for real though and if we were in a position we might consider it...


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

That Kargoroo has been showing up in the Denver Craigslist for a few weeks now as well.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If the second one is a 2007 it has to be a 28KRS. Anyone notice the bathroom layout is backwards? Looks fishy.


----------

